# Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang



## Unregistriert (14 Januar 2007)

Falls Sie solch ein Mail erhalten, bitte nicht auf den Anhang Rechnung_GEZ.zip(.exe) klicken. Vermutlich verbirgt sich darin wieder ein selbstintallierender Backdoor Trojaner.

ht*p://www.bilder-speicher.de/20070114062807183388.vollbild.html


----------



## Tonguru (14 Januar 2007)

*AW: Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang*

Yeah! 

Gleich zwei meiner Lieblingsthemen in einer einzigen Mail - ja ist denn schon Ostern?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=42538&page=7

Mein AntiVir findet auch nach aktuellem Update nichts im Anhang - testen möchte ich es aber lieber nicht. 

Was kommt als nächstes? Die Stromrechnung, der Steuerbescheid, oder eine Nachforderung vom letzten ALDI-Einkaufstrip? 

Schade, daß ich kaum Zeit habe, mir all die vielen Mails genau durchzulesen; da ruft schon grad wieder jemand an - langsam weiß ich nicht mehr, wohin mit all den vielen Sachpreisen im Wert von bis zu...

Schönen Sonntag,
Tonguru


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Januar 2007)

*AW: Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang*

Also für mich ist diese ganze Spammerei, Phishing, Finanzagentenquatsch etc.  mittlerweile nur noch ein riesiges Amüsement. Können diese Leute doch nicht ganz dicht in der Birne sein. Jaja, unser Hergott hat schon einen grossen Tiergarten beieinander. :lol:


----------



## Tonguru (14 Januar 2007)

*AW: Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Jaja, unser Hergott hat schon einen grossen Tiergarten beieinander. :lol:



:-D

Das hat er, keine Frage!

Nur bei der Rollenverteilung hat er sich leider wenig Gedanken gemacht - war wohl schon der siebte Tag.


----------



## OlSt (14 Januar 2007)

*AW: Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang*

Servus, 

zu Eurer Beunruhigung: F-Secure 2007 erkennt es mit Stand von _jetzt_ auch nicht 

Grüsse

:wall:


----------



## jupp11 (14 Januar 2007)

*AW: Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang*

http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/83672/from/rss09


> Trojaner in gefälschten GEZ-Rechnungen





OlSt schrieb:


> zu Eurer Beunruhigung: F-Secure 2007 erkennt es mit Stand von _jetzt_ auch nicht





			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Analyse mit dem Online-Virenscanner Virustotal.com zeigt, dass die meisten Virenscanner mit aktuellen Signaturen den Schädling nicht als solchen identifizieren


Vielleicht ist das der Bundestrojaner...
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/83538


----------



## Heiko (14 Januar 2007)

*AW: Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Falls Sie solch ein Mail erhalten, bitte nicht auf den Anhang Rechnung_GEZ.zip(.exe) klicken. Vermutlich verbirgt sich darin wieder ein selbstintallierender Backdoor Trojaner.
> 
> ht*p://www.bilder-speicher.de/20070114062807183388.vollbild.html


Wenn ich was von der GEZ bekomme, fliegt das eh ungelesen in den Abfall. Da ists egal ob elektronisch oder alt hergebracht.
Wenn ich nen Virus zu verteilen hätte, hätte ich jedenfalls keinen Bezug zur GEZ hergestellt.


----------



## Heiko (14 Januar 2007)

*AW: Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang*



OlSt schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> zu Eurer Beunruhigung: F-Secure 2007 erkennt es mit Stand von _jetzt_ auch nicht
> 
> ...


Das gleiche war ja neulich der Fall. Dank den ständigen Updates kanns aber fast nur eine Frage von Minuten sein...
Leite mal bitte hierher weiter.


----------



## Tonguru (14 Januar 2007)

*AW: Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wenn ich was von der GEZ bekomme, fliegt das eh ungelesen in den Abfall. Da ists egal ob elektronisch oder alt hergebracht.
> Wenn ich nen Virus zu verteilen hätte, hätte ich jedenfalls keinen Bezug zur GEZ hergestellt.



Nun, hier wird mit der Unsicherheit der Bevölkerung spekuliert, ob man seinen PC nun anmelden muß oder nicht... ganz aktuelles Thema eben.
Und dazu in (fast) einwandfreier Rechtschreibung - allerdings sachlich falsch (...weniger als 2 Rundfunkgeräte...).

_[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]             "Bitte beachten Sie, dass diese Rechnung einen Zuschlag beinhaltet,         der durch das nicht rechtzeigige Anmelden des [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Internetverbindung[/FONT] entstanden             ist."[/FONT]_

_[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*"GEZ* *AKTUELL*
  Die Ministerprasidenten haben am 19. Oktober 2006 beschlossen, dass fur "Neuartige  Rundfunkgerate" (Internet-PCs) ab Januar 2007 eine Gebuhr in Hohe von   EUR 5,52 zu  entrichten ist. Betroffen davon sind nur diejenigen, die bisher   weniger als 2 Rundfunkgerate angemeldet haben."

[/FONT]_Nun ja, wer diese Mail empfängt, besitzt offenbar eine Internetverbindung - ich fürchte, hier fallen mehr Leute drauf herein, als man glaubt!

@Heiko:
Hab dir die Mail geschickt. Und zum Thema ungeöffnet in den Abfall:

http://www.akademie.de/private-fina...vorsorge/mit-gez-briefen-richtig-umgehen.html
*
"Achtung: Niemals GEZ-Briefe ungeöffnet wegwerfen!*

_In Forenbeiträgen im Internet wird manchmal verkündet, man solle alle GEZ-Briefe einfach ungeöffnet in den Müll werfen. Diese blinde Entsorgungsmethode kann allerdings teuer werden! Öffnen Sie immer jeden GEZ-Brief, um zu sehen, ob nicht ein Gebührenbescheid, eine Mahnung oder Zahlungsforderung der GEZ im Brief liegt, die häufiger von der GEZ ohne   Rechtsgrund verschickt werden. In diesem Fall müssen Sie nämlich unbedingt reagieren!_"


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Januar 2007)

*AW: Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang*



Tonguru schrieb:


> "Achtung: Niemals GEZ-Briefe ungeöffnet wegwerfen!


Briefe enthalten m.W. bisher noch keine Trojaner, aber das BKA arbeitet angeblich dran


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Januar 2007)

*AW: Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wenn ich was von der GEZ bekomme, fliegt das eh ungelesen in den Abfall. Da ists egal ob elektronisch oder alt hergebracht.
> Wenn ich nen Virus zu verteilen hätte, hätte ich jedenfalls keinen Bezug zur GEZ hergestellt.



Wahrscheinlich gehen den Phishern die Ideen langsam aus, um ihre Pferdchen grossflächig an den Mann/die Frau zu bringen. Die GEZ musste nun wohl als letztes Mittel herhalten. Mir fällt jetzt eigentlich aus dem Stegreif keine weitere Firma mehr ein, bei der so viele Kunden wären wie bei der GEZ, T-COM oder 1und1.... Vielleicht hat's ja auch jetzt bald ein Ende mit der Trojaner Unterjublerei.... aber zu früh sollte man sich latürnich nie freuen... also immer wachsam bleiben...


----------



## Heiko (14 Januar 2007)

*AW: Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang*

Mittlerweile hab ich die Mail auch mal erhalten.
Ergebnis:


> This message was modified by F-Secure Anti-Virus E-Mail Scanning.


----------



## OlSt (14 Januar 2007)

*AW: Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang*



Heiko schrieb:


> Das gleiche war ja neulich der Fall. Dank den ständigen Updates kanns aber fast nur eine Frage von Minuten sein...
> Leite mal bitte hierher weiter.



Servus zusammen,

stand _jetzt_ immer noch keine Updates von F-Secure - die haben den Stand von heut 10h

Grüsse


----------



## OlSt (14 Januar 2007)

*AW: Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang*



OlSt schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> stand _jetzt_ immer noch keine Updates von F-Secure - die haben den Stand von heut 10h
> 
> Grüsse




Ach ja - jetzt kam grad eben die Mail von F-Secure:

"Hi,

The file RechnungGEZ.pdf.exe is already detected as 
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.efe since our database release 2007-01-14_01.

Thanks for the sample and your help."

Verstehe wer mag.

Grüsse


----------



## Heiko (14 Januar 2007)

*AW: Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang*



OlSt schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> stand _jetzt_ immer noch keine Updates von F-Secure - die haben den Stand von heut 10h
> 
> Grüsse


Mach mal manuelles Update. Meines hats vorhin schon erkannt.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Januar 2007)

*AW: Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang*



Heiko schrieb:


> Mach mal manuelles Update. Meines hats vorhin schon erkannt.


http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/68906/


> F-Secure Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.efe


----------



## Heiko (15 Januar 2007)

*AW: Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang*

Heute hagelts eh Updates...


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang*

Virenscanner erkennen die brandneuen Trojaner noch nicht. Ist ja auch logisch. Deshalb würde ich empfehlen die Virensoftware stets auf "automatisches Erkennen von versteckten exe Endungen" einzustellen, denn die haben ausnahmslos alle Trojaner die sich bei "Klick" selbst installieren und Schadcode aus dem Internet nachladen sollen. Wäre das nicht so, könnte ein Trojaner garnicht ausgeführt und aktiv werden


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang*

Also die meisten Virenscanner erkennen das Teil nun schon... sehr beruhigend


----------



## OlSt (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Also die meisten Virenscanner erkennen das Teil nun schon... sehr beruhigend



...kaum wartet man ein paar Tage - kaum sind tausende (oder mehr?) Rechner verseucht...:wall:


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang*



OlSt schrieb:


> ...kaum wartet man ein paar Tage - kaum sind tausende (oder mehr?) Rechner verseucht...:wall:



Ach. Im Grunde wäre das garkein Problem, wenn die Leute nicht immer so sorglos auf alles draufklicken würden. Wer aber dennoch draufgeklickt hat, dem würde ich zumindest dringendst empfehlen seinen Rechner zu säubern bevor er Online-Banking macht.


----------



## OlSt (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ach. Im Grunde wäre das garkein Problem, wenn die Leute nicht immer so sorglos auf alles draufklicken würden. Wer aber dennoch draufgeklickt hat, dem würde ich zumindest dringendst empfehlen seinen Rechner zu säubern bevor er Online-Banking macht.



Da hast du recht! Passen würde da auch der aktuelle Spot im TV "Kinder schützen"


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang*

Hi Leute,

mein Kaspersky hat den Virus erkannt ich kann den aber nicht löschen. Habt ihr vielleicht ein Tool zum entfernen parat.Schon erbärmlich das die so schon die viren verteilen.Was haben die bloss davon andere zu schädigen.

Gruss DJ


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> mein Kaspersky hat den Virus erkannt ich kann den aber nicht löschen. Habt ihr vielleicht ein Tool zum entfernen parat.Schon erbärmlich das die so schon die viren verteilen.Was haben die bloss davon andere zu schädigen.
> 
> Gruss DJ



Ein Removal Tool im Falle das der Trojaner aktiviert wurde, steht meines Wissens derzeit noch nicht zur Verfügung. Schau einfach in der nächsten Zeit regelmässig auf die Antivirenseiten wie z. B. Symantec. Die haben auch recht fix ein Remove-Tool für den 1&1 Trojaner rausgebracht. Bis dahin würde ich auf Online Banking verzichten und auch sonst nirgends anmelden wo Benutzername und Passwort gerfragt sind.


----------



## Heiko (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> mein Kaspersky hat den Virus erkannt ich kann den aber nicht löschen. Habt ihr vielleicht ein Tool zum entfernen parat.Schon erbärmlich das die so schon die viren verteilen.Was haben die bloss davon andere zu schädigen.
> 
> Gruss DJ


Tip: Fahr mal im abgesicherten Modus hoch und lass den Kaspersky suchen. Wenn Du Glück hast, ist der Trojaner dann nicht aktiv.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang*



Heiko schrieb:


> Tip: Fahr mal im abgesicherten Modus hoch und lass den Kaspersky suchen. Wenn Du Glück hast, ist der Trojaner dann nicht aktiv.



Gibt's eigentlich keinen Virenscanner mehr, der unter DOS läuft ? Dann bräuchte man Windows garnicht hochzufahren und das Filesystem ist ja eh FAT, sodass unter DOS vom Virenscanner aus darauf zugegriffen werden könnte (aussser WIN NT falls auf NTFS installiert) Wenn Windows also garnicht hochgefahren ist, dürfte eigentlich auch der Virus ruhen und seine Dateien müssten dann eigentlich entfernt werden können


----------



## OlSt (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich keinen Virenscanner mehr, der unter DOS läuft ? Dann bräuchte man Windows garnicht hochzufahren und das Filesystem ist ja eh FAT, sodass unter DOS vom Virenscanner aus darauf zugegriffen werden könnte (aussser WIN NT falls auf NTFS installiert) Wenn Windows also garnicht hochgefahren ist, dürfte eigentlich auch der Virus ruhen und seine Dateien müssten dann eigentlich entfernt werden können



Knoppicillin und was da sonst noch rumläuft??

windige Grüsse


----------



## Heiko (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang*



OlSt schrieb:


> Knoppicillin und was da sonst noch rumläuft??
> 
> windige Grüsse


Das müsste gehen.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang*



OlSt schrieb:


> Knoppicillin und was da sonst noch rumläuft??
> 
> windige Grüsse



Du meinst die hier ? Sollte ja laut Beschreibung auch auf NTFS funkionieren. Na denn nix wie rein damit und booten.... ähäm ... sofern man ein bootfähiges CD Laufwerk hat 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knoppicillin


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang*

Also ich mach mir ja regelmässig ein Clonplatte von meiner Arbeitsplatte. (Norton Ghost) Im Falle eines Falles bügle ich dann die Clonplatte wieder über die Arbeitsplatte. Das macht garantiert jeden Virus/Trojaner wieder platt.


----------



## Marie (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang*

Hallo Heiko, hallo @all,

ich treulose Tomate bin zum erstenmal wieder da seit 08.11.2004. Das kommt daher, dass ich radikal alles wegwerfe und niemals einen Anhang öffne, den ich nicht erwarte. Aber offenbar lohnt es trotzdem noch für die Spammer, sonst würde ich nicht täglich über 100 Spammails bekommen.

Nun hab ich heute diese GEZ-Rechnung erhalten und mal angesehen, so zum Spaß, normal les ich sowas gar nicht. Nun frag ich mich aber, wie die ganz dreist von einer gez.de domain versenden können??? Kann mir das mal einer sagen???

Ist gez.de nun die richtige GEZ, oder nicht? Wenn ja wie geht das, dass da einer von dieser Adresse aus Spam verschickt, wenn nein, warum wird die Domain nicht einfach gesperrt? 

Lustig ist auch der Betreff, man sehe und staune : 

Betreff: Detaillierte GEZ Rechnung von 22.12.2006 - 22.01.2006


----------



## Reducal (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang*



Marie schrieb:


> Nun frag ich mich aber, wie die ganz dreist von einer gez.de domain versenden können??? Kann mir das mal einer sagen???



Nun, die Nachrichten kommen nicht von der GEZ sondern deren Absenderkennung wurde lediglich gefälscht. Die GEZ schreibt selbst dazu: 





> Zurzeit werden Spam-Mails versandt, die von der GEZ zu kommen scheinen.
> 
> Das ist aber NICHT der Fall! Hier liegt ein klarer Fall von Missbrauch in betrügerischer Absicht vor.
> 
> ...


und verweist auf Informationen bei der ARD und Heise.


Zum Thema "Fälschen des E-Mail-Header" gibt es reichlich Informationen im Web. Um das zu begreifen, sollte man sich aber erstmal allgemein mit der Thematik beschäftigen, z. B. > HIER < und > HIER <. Ein Beispiel, wie gefälscht werden kann, steht  > HIER < (Seite 1-6).


----------



## jupp11 (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=182785#post182785
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/84170/from/rss09


> Meldung vom 24.01.2007 10:07
> Neue Welle gefälschter 1&1- und GEZ-Rechnungen unterwegs
> 
> Eine neue Welle gefälschter 1&1- und GEZ-Rechnungen per Mail füllt derzeit die elektronischen Postfächer. Wie schon vor drei beziehungsweise zwei Wochen steckt im Anhang eine Datei, die vorgibt, ein PDF-Dokument zu sein. Allerdings handelt es sich um eine ausführbare Datei, die beim Starten einen Trojaner installiert, der wahrscheinlich weitere Dateien nachlädt. Bei einem Scan eines Exemplars auf Virustotal entdeckte keiner der Scanner einen Schädling. Immerhin vier Scanner fanden die geprüfte Datei noch verdächtig.


----------



## Marie (26 Januar 2007)

*AW: Achtung !!! Gefälschte GEZ Rechnung mit Virus im Anhang*



> Zum Thema "Fälschen des E-Mail-Header" gibt es reichlich Informationen im Web. Um das zu begreifen, sollte man sich aber erstmal allgemein mit der Thematik beschäftigen, z. B. > HIER < und > HIER <. Ein Beispiel, wie gefälscht werden kann, steht  > HIER < (Seite 1-6).


hm, interessant, danke.


----------

